# Any plans out there for a router keyhole jig?



## kanihoncho (Dec 26, 2009)

I am thinking about getting a keyhole router bit. Does anyone have a jig for it's use? I'll be searching the web. I prefer to build over buy if possible. Many thanks.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Mine is just a piece of 1/4 HB with a slot cut in the center. I have an adjustable fence on one side that registers it to the side. Nothing fancy but it works great. I'd take a picture but I have no idea where it is at the moment. I haven't seen it in a long time.


----------



## bobsmyuncle (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's one for $2
http://www.woodstore.net/kerojigpl.html

If you look real close, you can probably figure it out.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Go here. Scroll down on the menu at the left side of the page. Look in the section labeled "Shop Tips" for "Routing Keyhole Slots". It give a quick and easy way to make a jig.


----------



## stnich (May 24, 2010)

I use key hole slot all the time and don't use a jig. I pre drill a slightly larger hole than the keyhole bit and then just free hand the cut. Depending on what I'm doing I sometimes need to make a reference line on the work piece so I know when to stop. The bit can wander a little if you're not careful, so take your time and just hold the router firmly. A lot of the things that I'm routing are curved which can make it more difficult to make a jig.


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

William showed you a good one. I made one very similar for a trim router and it works great.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

My "jig" is a single piece of wood that I clamp to the side of where the router will set. It's only purpose is to help me cut a straight line. It's probably not necessary, but it makes me feel a little more secure.


----------

